# WI and Twin Cities HERF!!!!



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

For all the BOTL/SOTL in the Eastern WI/Minneapolis area, I'm setting up a HERF at the cigar shop I work in. It's a pretty nice place, with a big @$$ TV, a nice selection of cigars, and *VERY* comfortable leather chairs! *Jan 13th* is the day I'm shooting for. We don't sell booze, but you are more than welcome to bring a few beers or a flask if you so desire. I'll also have some snacky food to munch on as well.
I was thinking it'll start around 1pm at the shop, and we'll stop HERF'n whenever people need to leave (since I work there, I can stay open as long as we want.) Bring DVD's and we can have a cigar/movie day. Let me know if anyone is interested. I know I have one already signed up 

The shop is in Downtown Hudson, WI...about 35 mins east of the Twin Cities.

On The List:
Bobb
Tristan

If 1pm doesn't work, let me know...I'm very flexable.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry bud, that's nearly a 6 hour drive for me one way. Will definately let you know when I do get that way, it happens occassionally.


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

I might be up for that. I will check the calender and see what is going on that weekend.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm out of town that weekend - hopefully next time around


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I wish I was still up in La Crosse, then I'd prolly be able to make it..... a damn long drive from down here by Milwaukee.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm in! You already knew that though  This will be fun!


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

Bobb - Thanks for the invite. I'll see if I can make it! You're talking about the shop in downtown north of 94 right?


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

CigarNation said:


> Bobb - Thanks for the invite. I'll see if I can make it! You're talking about the shop in downtown north of 94 right?


Yup, right on the main drag here in Hudson. It's called St. Criox Cigar Co.


----------



## Yogi (Dec 10, 2006)

I live right in Hudson and have been in the shop a few times. I will probably be able to make it down and have a cigar (or two)


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I talked to the owners of the shop where we are HERF'n, and I worked out a deal where ClubStogie Members will get a 10% discount on cigars for the day!

I'll also have food, beer, and pop for everyone  

So far we have a few maybes and 2 for sures (myself and Tristan)

Let me know if we have any more for sures...so I have an idea on how much food to make.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm getting pumped about this herf! Come on people, you've got to make it out for some smokes!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I may have some freetime on Sat.. It may be a little closer to 3:00 though.

A


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

The action begins tomorrow! BTW; here is the website

St. Criox Cigar Co.
http://www.stcroixcigar.com/

Directions from said website:

"We are located in beautiful downtown Hudson, WI at *525 Second Street*. 
Just take Exit 1 off of 94, head downtown and you will see us. 25 minutes from St. Paul, 30 from Minneapolis.

Our phone number is 715-386-4030"

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Would love to be there but have some "must do" things already scheduled. I will try to stop in on my next trip up to the cities. I go up regularly from here in Madison.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Andyman said:


> I may have some freetime on Sat.. It may be a little closer to 3:00 though.
> 
> A


3:00 is fine. I'll propbably show up between noon and 1:00, and stay untill everyone leaves, so anyone is welcome anytime after noon (or before...the shop opens at 10 :ss )

See ya there!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Bobb; thanks for putting this together. I had a great time herfin' with you. Nice cigar shop too. 

First, here are some pics of my arrival at the Fairfield Inn where I was given the prestigious honour of being the guest of the day, ha ha ha!





Now pictures of the venue; St. Croix Cigar in Hudson, WI:


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Pictures of the walk-in humi, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm cigars!







Bob on the left; pretentious toilet skypin' bastage on the right:


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

nice looking place fellas. you end up watching the games on TV?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

So you wait to pull out the camera after I leave.. :r Probibly better that way!

Nice metting you guys!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

tristan said:


> I was given the prestigious honour of being the guest of the day, ha ha ha!


Guest of the day is breaking the anti smoking rule!!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

tristan said:


> First, here are some pics of my arrival at the Fairfield Inn where I was given the prestigious honour of being the guest of the day, ha ha ha!


Looks like a great place to HERF at with some great BOTLS! but what HERF is complete without a lil photochopping!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

backwoods said:


> Looks like a great place to HERF at with some great BOTLS! but what HERF is complete without a lil photochopping!


AHAHAHAHA what a great photo..............

Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

Bob thanks for the setting of that up. Had a great time.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Very cool. Looks like a great place to herf with some great BOTL! Will have to work my way up there sometime.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks to all that showed up!! It was fun just hangin' out, watchin' sports, and smokin' cigars (I had a total of 5...that's my most ever in a day) 

I'm working there most Tuesday and Friday nights, so if anyone is ever in the area, feel free to stop in :ss


----------

